# Pin Nocks for Easton ACC's?



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Thinking about picking some of these badboys up for Field and Hunting. Which (if any) pin nocks will fit these arrows?


----------



## number three (Aug 12, 2006)

*ace*



Iluvatar said:


> Thinking about picking some of these badboys up for Field and Hunting. Which (if any) pin nocks will fit these arrows?


ace pin nocks fit perfect, I 've tried them, but I went back to "G" nocks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You aren't going to hunt with ACEs...:nono:

But there are pins for them...check the Easton's charts for the correct size.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Iluvatar said:


> Thinking about picking some of these badboys up for Field and Hunting. Which (if any) pin nocks will fit these arrows?


I use the CAA Vapor pins when I shoot ACC's. If you have the 08-09 Lancaster archery catalog, page 65. Item#1330051.....


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You aren't going to hunt with ACEs...:nono:
> 
> But there are pins for them...check the Easton's charts for the correct size.


ACC's not ACE's


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

ACE pins fit in the unibushing. I shot 3-39's like that for awhile. Don't like G-nocks!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Iluvatar said:


> ACC's not ACE's


:chortle:

That does have another C not an E on the end of it doesn't it . I guess that's what happens when you are talking to two people at once :doh:


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

So if im reading this right i can order some easton A/C/E pins for my Easton A/C/C arrows and they will fit right? And what size does the A/C/E pins need to be to fit in 3-39 A/C/Cs


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Trevorfox34 said:


> So if im reading this right i can order some easton A/C/E pins for my Easton A/C/C arrows and they will fit right? And what size does the A/C/E pins need to be to fit in 3-39 A/C/Cs


There is only one size.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh I thought there was sizes! Pardon my ignorance! But will they fit in my ACCs?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep. They fit into the ACC unibishing.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

don't screw up and order ACG pins. They come in two sizes.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh so I need acc unibushing to make the ace pins work?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Correct. And all ACC's I've ever ordered come with the unibushing factory installed. So all you need to do is hotmelt the pins into the unibushings (or press fit using something like plumbers thread/tape or placing a plastic bag over the opening in the unibushing and then pressing the pin into the bushing to take up any slack).

>>------>


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Save yourself some aggravation and get Bohning pin nocks. They are much tougher than Easton pin nocks and you will not mess up as many pins. Matter of fact I have not messed up a pin since going to them.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Hammer X said:


> Save yourself some aggravation and get Bohning pin nocks. They are much tougher than Easton pin nocks and you will not mess up as many pins. Matter of fact I have not messed up a pin since going to them.


I kind of agree. Better nocks and they are a lot cheaper. I just got 100 a few weeks ago from 60X for what 2 doz Easton pins cost. But have been shooting them since 2009 and I still punish pins :chortle: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

